# Hiking & fun for the dogs



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Has anyone been to this website? I brought DaKota & Glitzie on a 2
trails right close to my house that I didn't know about.








http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a great site! Thanks for posting it. I just saved the link and will look at it later. It has TONS of places to go in Northern California. I never knew that many dog parks existed! Now, if only my dog was more dog-friendly! In any case, the hiking ideas will be really useful.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a great site! I love hiking with my dogs, and it is something we do at least once or twice a week. I just wished we could find some other places to try out. My dogs seem to have these trails memorized, they know exactly where we're going! Smart little buggers! Hopefully i can find a few other places on that website to take them! Thanks again!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool site! But nothing any where near me- too bad.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a nice site. Thanks for posting it.


----------

